# What should I expect???



## Alex1981 (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm 29 years old and have been lifting for about 10 years now, I've never ran a cycle, I just started running my first cycle of Test-E only at 500 mgs a week and was wondering when I would start to see a big difference and what kind of size gains I would be looking at.

I'm 5 ft 5 1/2 
 
I weigh 190 pounds.


----------



## suprfast (Aug 16, 2010)

I expect you to gain at least 30 pounds and 6" in height.  You are a short mofo.


----------



## Alex1981 (Aug 16, 2010)

It's cool bro, what I lack in height I make up for in dick size. My height doesn't bother me none, I get more girls then most.
 Now you gonna give me some advise here or what?


----------



## suprfast (Aug 16, 2010)

Do not brag about your dick size, it makes me jealous.  See, good advice.  It is hard to take your serious when you give an incomplete analysis of yourself.  Do you eat 1000 calories a day and expect to get YOKED with Test?  

And the kicker, most people with an ounce of intelligence would ask what to expect before they put a needle in their ass.  Then again, I'll stick anything in my ass and worry about the consequences later.  Say hi to the ladies for me.


----------



## Alex1981 (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't keep track of the exact amount of carories homie, I just make sure to eat real good and take in a lot of protien As for a complete analysis.. what else is needed, I have Nolva and clomid on hand for gyno as well as PCT, and as for sticking a needle in my ass, I don't shoulder is painless so I stick it there.

Don't have any friends that use roids, so I don't really know too many people who could tell me first hand what to expect, and in what kind of time frame, as well as wondering what kind of difference I would feel in my work outs. The only thing I have noticed thus far is a big rise in the old sex drive. But anyways... I am 190 and was hoping to finish at 205, not sure what to expect from a first cycle with just Test-E but from what I'm hearing thats what most people do is run Test by itself for their first cycle.


----------



## bigsalad22 (Aug 16, 2010)

Alex1981 said:


> I'm 29 years old and have been lifting for about 10 years now, I've never ran a cycle, I just started running my first cycle of Test-E only at 500 mgs a week and was wondering when I would start to see a big difference and what kind of size gains I would be looking at.
> 
> I'm 5 ft 5 1/2
> 
> I weigh 190 pounds.


 
there's no way to predict what your gains will be. everybody reacts differently...but it really doesn't help that you've posted no information about your diet and training.
if you know what your doing in the diet department....expect to make big gains, and if you don't make big gains off your first cycle it means one of two things....either you got some fake gear, or you have absolutely no idea what you are doing.
good luck, and enjoy it. first cycle is always the best one. 
and yes...500mg test (cyp, enan, sust, prop...etc.) is perfect for a first cycle.


----------



## suprfast (Aug 17, 2010)

Alex1981 said:


> I don't keep track of the exact amount of carories homie, I just make sure to eat real good and take in a lot of protien As for a complete analysis.. what else is needed, I have Nolva and clomid on hand for gyno as well as PCT, and as for sticking a needle in my ass, I don't shoulder is painless so I stick it there.
> 
> Don't have any friends that use roids, so I don't really know too many people who could tell me first hand what to expect, and in what kind of time frame, as well as wondering what kind of difference I would feel in my work outs. The only thing I have noticed thus far is a big rise in the old sex drive. But anyways... I am 190 and was hoping to finish at 205, not sure what to expect from a first cycle with just Test-E but from what I'm hearing thats what most people do is run Test by itself for their first cycle.



I have never done them so I cannot truthfully help you.  I however have a feeling that if you just started at 190lbs at your height your BF has to be too high from everything I read about.  Unless you look like "thing" from the fantastic 4 you probably started your cycle too flabby.  I plan to hit 190-195 before I even start and I would be beefy and lean at my 5-8ish(5-9on a good day if i wear heels).  A lot of inconsistencies in what you are asking for and expecting, that and coming in here as your first post asking about roids in a non roid section is acting for your balls to be busted.


----------



## Alex1981 (Aug 18, 2010)

Well, didn't realise this was a non roid section, lol, my bad. % ft 5 1/2 and 190 yes, flabby no, I wanted to post a before pick but it wouldn't let me, said I needed a certain amount of posts. But I have been training very hard for years and as most people who are familiar with the gym Imy workouts are composed of muscle groups, 5 to 6 days a week, one day chest and tris next day back and maybe slip some bis in there too if I got anything left, next day shoulders, next legs and final arms. I am pretty built for my size already but would like to be even more so.

As diet goes, I can't say I watch it closely, but I can say that I try to eat everything in sight, if anyone has any feedback on diet during cycle then let me know cause like I said, I don't have any friends that use, so I have no one else to ask. My ultimate goal is to reach 210/215 weather I'll get there in this cycle only time will tell but that would be a big weight for me.


----------



## Alex1981 (Aug 18, 2010)

OK...This is my before pic. This was taken before I started, I started about 2 and 1/2 weeks ago now.


----------



## suprfast (Aug 18, 2010)

I would suggest putting this in the anabolic section.  They will give you more shit than I have, but are helpful if you are sincere.  I am sure they will comment about your bf%.  Probably a tad to fatty to be on test.  From what I have read, below 14% is ideal, and below 10% is optimal for a bulk.  

Don't quote me, as I have just started reading in that section.

BTW, I have family in FL and knew you lived there after I saw the pic.  Mosquito nets...FUCK THAT.


----------

